# Whose story should Wulf chronicle next?



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, as long as I'm considering the inevitable end of Wulf's Story Hour, who should I cover next?

If OTHER, let's hear it below...


Wulf


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, if you have more choices clue us in.

The Warlard-Shaman from the Steppes sounds the coolest.  The halfling dominatrix whore is just a frightening idea.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 6, 2002)

Of the four presented, the halfling whore is the only one that hasn't had any playtime. She's still just a concept. 

My shaman is a lot of fun, I'm playing him now. (Keldas' player is DMing for us while dinkeldog is away.) 

Goat-boy has the advantage of being stuck in RttToEE, which is a fine adventure in which to set the story.

The old lizardman is a character I've had a long time, you can see bits and pieces of him in the game I run (Wulf's Lazy Days). I'd say Wulf borrows the most from him...

Wulf


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 6, 2002)

I had to vote for Task. I've taken a liking to the guy, even if Rodrigo can't get over his hanging around with John Wells!

- Kellan (from the Lazy Days Story Hour - read it now!)


----------



## Galfridus (Feb 6, 2002)

Wulf writing from the POV of a peck hooker? How could you want anything else?


----------



## Urbanmech (Feb 6, 2002)

As much as I'd like to see Shuba the Goat-boy mangled and spit out by the meatgrinder that is RttToEE, the halfling concept is just too funny to imagine.  Really any story would be great but since you are taking requests...  GO Halfling with a Whip!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 6, 2002)

Shubba is the illicit offspring of the historic Rape of Nulb, about 20 years ago. 

His fate is tied to the temple, and he will not be easily deterred.

GRUUMSH FAVORS THE BOLD!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 7, 2002)

The peck dominatrix!!!

It's the most original character concept I've seen in months. Go on, Wulf, tell us more about her...


----------



## shilsen (Feb 7, 2002)

*One more vote...*

for the halfling. Now there's a character concept I won't forget in a hurry


----------



## Axeboy (Feb 7, 2002)

*Half-orcs!*

My vote is for the half-orc; I'm currently playing a half-orc ranger/barbarian in a military campaign whose catchline is the same.  We started at level 1 (and I opted for the 'Multiclass at level 1' from the DMG) and ran into an ogre.  My character was the only one within 5' of the ogre (though my buddy the h.o. druid was using his big ol' spear from behind me), and we actually took him down.  The DM rolls this sort of thing in front of us, and the ogre managed to miss 5 out of 6 rounds; I thought for sure at least one of us (my char) would probably take the big dirt nap, but...

GRUUMSH FAVORS THE BOLD


----------



## Immort (Feb 8, 2002)

I'd really like to see how yer farin in rttoee.  As funny as the whore sounds, it just seems she'd come off as more of a gimick character.  The lizardman in and of himself seems more interestin than goat boy, but the setting for the half orc is just too rich to pass up.  Plus, aint he the melee sorcerer you had mentioned in yer story hour a while back?  We all had a real hankerin to see how that turned out.

-Immort


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, that's him. The melee sorceror. He's 5th level now (Bbn 1/Sor4) so he now has access to the wonderful _Lesser Elemental Mark_ spells from Monte's Book of Eldritch Might.

0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Minor Ward, Daze

1: Mage Armor, Expeditious Retreat, True Strike

2: Mark of Earth

The Mark of Earth lasts 1 hour/level (twice that with Extend Spell) and gives him +2 STR while it is active. He can choose to end the spell early by "burning" the mark away to create a 5d6 blast of earth (ranged attack, no save).

Basically he just juices up for combat and goes raging in.

I'd like to find time to give him another level of Barbarian but I need more spells to add more of those Marks.

The miniature is painted with wonderful tattoos. =)

Wulf


----------



## Gumby (Feb 9, 2002)

Here's a vote for T'ang Pun.  Not the best name out of all those, but certainly a good one.  I'd like to see you writing from the perspective of a Warlord/shaman drunk on power. (He _is_ drunk on power, right?


----------



## Aris (Feb 9, 2002)

I picked Shubba. Give hem another lvl. of Barbarain and after that another sorcerer lvl. and join the Spell Sword PreClass. Also can you post a picture of his mini?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 9, 2002)

I could post pictures of miniatures for Shubba, Task, and Tang Pun (_as well as Zephyr, his cheetah companion_)-- but buxom hafling dominatrices are in short supply.

Unfortunately I loaned out my digi-cam, and besides which I would hate to skew the results by presenting everyone except my little whore.

Hmm... I'll think about it...


Wulf


----------



## Gumby (Feb 9, 2002)

The halfling's buxom?  The name certainly didn't imply _that_.

And the shaman's got a cheetah companion?  I think that says it all right there.  I vote again for Tang Pun.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 9, 2002)

Zephyr has saved our bacon countless times. I was worried that the party would be irked that I take better care of her than I do the humans... but I think they've come to accept that she's worth it.

Her finest moment was pouncing and dragging an enemy wizard off his horse then severely mauling him on the ground. Then he got up and started running away... and she waited... and waited... then BAM!

500 foot charge in 6 seconds! 

That's worth the price of admission right there, folks.

Wulf


----------



## Nail (Feb 9, 2002)

*Wulf with spells?*

I gotta see Ratbane's player with a character that can cast spells!  While readin' about Wulf, we've all appreciated Keldas' help, but it's clear you owns the boot-leather, and who is a fancy-pants fop.  I gotta read about *that* from the other side o' the fence....

....but ya can't lose the charge-in battle tactics......wouldn't be Wulf without it!

....so my vote is fer that Shubba mongrel.

That, and I'm partial to Half-breeds.

-Nail


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 15, 2002)

Shubba the Goat Boy has a commanding enough lead to call him the winner.

Thanks for all your input!


Wulf


----------



## Horacio (Feb 15, 2002)

Not! Why? I liked the halfling girl!!!!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 16, 2002)

*Teaser...*


----------



## Samnell (Mar 16, 2002)

I love the goat boy already.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 17, 2002)

SHUBBA THE GOAT BOY

Male Half-Orc Bbn 1 / Sor 4; medium sized humanoid; HD 1d12 + 4d4 + 15; hp 36; Init +3(+3 Dex); Speed 40 ft; AC 17 (+3Dex, +4 mage armor); Attack mw Great-axe +8 melee, or mw Mighty Longbow +7 ranged; Dmg Great-axe 1d12+6 (Crit 20 x3), mighty longbow 1d8+4 (Crit 20 x3); SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +4; AL CN; Str 16 (18 w/ _Mark of Earth_), Dex 16, Con 14 (16 w/ Toad), Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 11 (13 w/ spellcasting prodigy). 

Languages Spoken: Common, Orc, Draconic

Skills and Feats: Climb +5, Concentration +9, Handle Animal +1, Intimidate +4, Intuit Direction +2, Jump +7, Listen +3, Spellcraft +5, Spot +1, Swim +5, Tumble +4. 

Spellcasting Prodigy, Extend Spell.

Special Abilities and Qualities: Half-Orc racial qualities, Fast Movement, Rage 1/day

Spells Per Day
6/6/3; spell DC 11+ level

Spells Known
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Minor Ward, Daze
1: Mage Armor, Expeditious Retreat, True Strike
2: Mark of Earth

Magic Items: 
Wand of Shield (45), Wand of Sleep (20), Slippers of Spider Climbing, Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x8), Cloak of Resistance +1, Potion of Blinking

Odd Magical Temple Items:
Black Metal Tube, 3 Cones of Incense (Dreaming), Iron Torch of Revealing

BACKGROUND

Shubba the Goat-Boy is the illicit offspring from the historic Rape of Nulb over twenty years ago-- when the evil humanoids from the Temple last devastated the area. Raised in and around Hommlet, the young half-orc cannot escape the pull of the nearby Temple, for it is there that his destiny lies-- or so say the whispers in his head. Whether these whisperings originate with his beloved familiar Toad, with Gruumsh, or with some darker power, Shubba is not concerned. He has heard the call, and answered. 

It is only recently that his sorcerous powers have begun to manifest-- quite unusual for a half-orc, indeed. Already his body has started manifesting several arcane tattoos, most of them denoting the various alchemical symbols for earth, air, fire, and water. It is through these tattoos that Shubba gains the phenomenal combat prowess that will no doubt see him through to the very heart of the awakening Temple.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 18, 2002)

What!?!?
No Magic Missile?!?
That's new! A sorcerer without MM... You're brave, Wulf


----------



## Darklone (Mar 18, 2002)

*WAhooooooo!*

Nah, he's not brave, he's a hero. Magic Missile is for SISSIES!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, I'm sure I'll get around to Magic Missile eventually. Right now I want to stick to (a) fightin' stuff or (b) elemental stuff.

And can I just mention what a fantastic photoshopping I did on that teaser page? I mean, look at that shadow! 

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Immort (Mar 18, 2002)

Why Mark of the Earth and not Bull's Strength?  Mark seems to enhance you 2 points but Bull's gives you 1d4+1 so never less than two.  Is there some other great compensating benefit or is this a role playing thing?

-Immort


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 18, 2002)

Both, actually.

Roleplay-wise, I want to have lots of elemental tattoos for this adventure.

Benefit-wise, you can "burn off" a Mark of Earth (essentially ending its duration early) and turn it into a 5d6 ranged touch attack-- a solid stream of rock.

That's just cool, man.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 8, 2002)

*We want Shubba!*

When can we expect the first installment of the exciting adventures of the Goat Boy?  If he's anything like Wulf, his career in the Temple of Elemental Evil is likely to be exciting and bloody.

We want Shubba!  We want Shubba!


Morrow


----------



## Immort (Apr 10, 2002)

Acshully, if he is anythin' like anythin' his adventures into the Temple are goin' ta be requrin' a ressurection or two.  That place is a meat grinder and then some.  Plus, if Dink is runnin' things, I have ter imagine he is gunna spice it up a touch, just bein' how he is.

-Immort


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 10, 2002)

I can't imagine that Goat-Boy will last very long if I play him true to character. 

At any rate I think it will be a while before his story hour is launched-- depending on how the "other game" goes.

Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 21, 2002)

Anybody else have _Spells and Spellcraft_? I'm thinking about taking a chaos spell or two for Goat-Boy and I am wondering if anybody out there has tried it yet...


Wulf


----------

